
Saudi Arabia to execute 52 prisoners, including juveniles, en masse - randomname2
http://www.reprieve.org.uk/press/saudi-arabia-to-execute-52-prisoners-including-juveniles-en-masse/
======
dclowd9901
"The reports say the 52 prisoners – all of whom were convicted in the
secretive Specialized Criminal Court – will be executed across nine different
cities in the Kingdom in a single day."

The brutality instantly felt astonishing, and then I remembered Guantanamo is
still open and will host its prisoners, sent there by secret courts, for the
foreseeable future.

~~~
x5n1
A single drone strike can kill 52 people, considering 90% civilian ratio in
drone bombings... Middle Eastern people don't get any consideration for
people's lives from their rulers or their Western counterparts.

~~~
Cyph0n
We are screwed either way. It's sad to be frank.

------
danieltillett
The sooner we stop burning oil the better.

~~~
_pixie_
Because when they have nothing we want we'll care more? Like Africa?

~~~
danieltillett
No because we will stop supporting them. I don't want to be indirectly
supporting an illiberal neo-medieval government to continue. The people of
Saudia Arabia deserve better.

There is also the issue of the huge amount of financial support for bigotry
around the world coming out of Saudia Arabia. The sooner this money flow stops
the better.

~~~
cm2187
It's hard to have a good idea of what's going on in Saudi Arabia, but I am
under the impression that the population is more conservative than its
depraved monarchy and its cocaine trips to Europe. I am not sure a secular
liberal government is what would result from some free elections.

~~~
danieltillett
I agree. All I can draw on is my personal experience and from this many Saudis
are yearning for change and being part of the 21st century.

------
lotux
Oh, Saudis are US friends, would love to see human rights watch report on
Saudis.

~~~
fouadf
Actually.... [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/anger-after-saudi-
ar...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/anger-after-saudi-arabia-
chosen-to-head-key-un-human-rights-panel-10509716.html)

------
ionised
The UK and the US have no moral standing in this world as long as they
continue to remain quiet and continually support and trade with this backwards
country.

------
NietTim
But don't you dare to compare them to ISIS.

~~~
lotux
Compare? they are the ISIS, ISIS/ISIL is wrong name, Daesh is proper one, is
very funny that John Kerry use Daesh, but Obama and everyone else use ISIS).

~~~
marincounty
I've wondered why Obama uses ISIL, while practically everyone else is using
ISIS.

I don't think it's just because he wants to remain consistent in his rhetoric.
He must have a some advisor telling him to that acronym?

I think the use of two acronyms helps with the confusion. I believe Obama is a
good man, but is really torn on what to do. I think about him sitting in the
White House, and thinking--I can't bear to see another young man come home
without legs. I guess we will send in a drone, and hope for no civilian
casualties?

To anyone over there--the average American does not like the way our leaders
treats your land, and people. Even though we have a democracy, we don't have
much say in anything. We are all just pawns of our government. Guys join the
military in order to get ahead in this competitive society. They don't realize
the military offers very little job/career preparation. To any father who
still tells his son, "What you need is a few years in the military!". Dummy
up! If you have no good advice for your children; just be quiet? My old man
was big on the military talk. I found out later his father paid a doctor to
get him out of the Vietnam draft. I loved my dad, but he was a hypocrite. Even
though I couldn't stand listening to his alcohol fueled diatribes, I still
love the man.

~~~
dingaling
> I've wondered why Obama uses ISIL, while practically everyone else is using
> ISIS.

The State Department interpretation of 'al Sham' is Levant, hence the 'L'.
Other agencies translate it as Syria because Levant doesn't incorporate the
full area. But there's no one-to-one Western name for the region indicated by
the Arabic word.

The whole Daesh meme is amusingly naive; it's like calling "NATO" as "OTAN" (
its French abbreviation ) and claiming that it annoys the British. Really,
they have better things about which to concern themselves than the _actually
accurate_ abbreviation some distant foreigners have adopted for them.

~~~
elthran
I agree - I still can't understand these pedantics about the name when
everyone knows who you mean.

"What's in a name?..."

~~~
lotux
naming is important, specially if you want to associate something with
something else, for this case: islam with violent crazy people who kill
everyone, so ISIS/ISIL will associate these crazy nuts with Islam. it is like
calling Americans, Western Christian Gun Owners or WCGO. do you still think it
doesn't matter what do you name it?

